# What's wrong with my betta?



## MellyBelle (Apr 11, 2013)

This is Clark!
Aquarium Gallery - Clark
Normally Clark is a pretty happy guy, but lately he's been really lethargic and staying at the bottom of the tank, sometimes he even looks like he's "breathing heavy." And when he moves, he darts around the tank like mad. His colors have faded too, he used to be really vivid blue and red... (Thus the name)
I think he's gotten sick somehow, but the problem is I don't know what's wrong with him. I went on a trip a while ago and my boyfriend kept Clark for me for a little more than a month. When I got back I cleaned his tank, and I noticed that there was a lot of uneaten food and what not that had settled to the bottom... So I asked my boyfriend when the last time he did a water change was... And HE DIDN'T DO ONE AT ALL. [for which I was ticked...His excuse was "it looked clean"] Anyway, I'm taking good care of him now, but I've only had him back for a week. I'm doing partial water changes every couple of days and usually I clean the tank and do a full water change every week and a half to two weeks. 
The heater is working fine,
I feed him Top Fin color enhancing betta bits most of the time, but every once in a while I'll alternate between API betta pellets and Wardley tropical fish flake food.
I use AquaSafe water conditioner when I do a full water change, although I usually use drinking water to do the partial water changes.
I can't think of any more information to give, but please take a look at the picture and give me your opinions. I'm really worried about my betta.  If you have any questions please ask!


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

I would keep up with the frequent water changes and make sure he's warm...around 80. not sure what is in drinking water as far as electrolytes, so i always use conditioned tap water. He is beautiful!! One of the moderators helps a lot with Betta questions and may have more ideas.... Majerah1


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Moved to right section


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor guy! 

What is his setup? Does he have a filter? I know you mentioned a heater which is a big plus. How often do you normally do changes and how much of one do you do at a time? 

I would switch to conditioned tap as well. The bottled water can be missing things he needs, depending on the type of water it is.

Do you have a way to test his ammonia nitrite and nitrates? If so please get us those readings. If not then I suggest getting a liquid test kit, as strips are not very trustworthy.


----------

